# استفسار : القوة اللازمة لدك الرمل في عملية السباكة باستخدام الرمل-Sand casting ?



## نايف علي (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الفضلاء 

استفساري عن عملية دك الرمل في عملية السباكة باستخدام الرمل ، ماهي القوة اللازمة لذلك ؟

وهل يمكن حسابها أم لا ؟ أم أنها تجريبية فقط ؟

بانتظاركم 

:84:​


----------



## نايف علي (24 فبراير 2009)

للأسف 

كثير من الأعضاء لا يحب إلا نفسه ، يأخذ أكثر مما يقدم 

وهذا سبب تأخرنا كأمة


----------



## ahmadghanayem (1 أبريل 2009)

I have never read anything about calcualting this forcce, I guess it is a practice as it depend on sand type, climate and many other factors.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

المشرف العزيز نايف علي .

تحية طيبة .

السباكة الرملية هي سباكة يدوية اي لاتحتاج الى مكائن في تنفيذها .

والغاية من دك الرمل هو جعل جدار القالب اكثر تماسكا لكي لا ينهار اثناء صب المنصهر فيه .

وبما ان الرمل المستخدم يكون رطبا وعليه يجب دكه لكي يتماسك الرمل مع بعضه .

وعند تجفيف الرمل من الرطوبة لا تكون هناك فجوات او فراغات ربما يدخل اليها السائل المنصهر ...الخ .

وعموما تستخدم الة اسمها المدك ويكون وزنها محسوبا وعند اسقاطها حسب وزنها يكون لها تأثير معقول على

مهمتها .

تقبل مني بالغ التحية والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## نايف علي (1 أبريل 2009)

ahmadghanayem قال:


> i have never read anything about calcualting this forcce, i guess it is a practice as it depend on sand type, climate and many other factors.



أثابك الله على ردك 

شرفتني أخي الفاضل


----------



## نايف علي (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> المشرف العزيز نايف علي .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...



حياك الله أخي شكري 

بالفعل ، سباكة الرمل عملية يدوية 

لكن أعمل حالياً كمشروع تخرج على جعلها أوتوماتيكية ولذلك القوة تهمني 

لكن سنجرب ونرى 

وأثابك الله ورفع قدرك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

يمكن جعلها ميكانيكية في حالة القالب او النموذج بسيط غير معقد .

واذا كانت هناك اي اضافة من الاعضاء فليتفضل مشكورا .

البغدادي


----------



## نايف علي (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> يمكن جعلها ميكانيكية في حالة القالب او النموذج بسيط غير معقد .
> 
> واذا كانت هناك اي اضافة من الاعضاء فليتفضل مشكورا .
> 
> البغدادي




نعم أخي الفاضل 

هذا هو بالضبط 

والنموذج الذي صممناه بسيط جداً وغير معقد 

واستخدمنا مكبس نيوماتيكي لعملية الدك فكان لا بد من معرفة القوة اللازمة حتى نستطيع تصميم 

المكبس ، والذي نريد منه دك الرمل بضربة واحدة .

ونحن حالياً في طور التجربة وبإذن الله يكون فرضنا صحيح 

والله الموفق


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أبريل 2009)

مهندس خبرة قلى من 92 الى 95 

و لما سالته عن الوحدة التبس عليه الامر هل هلى كجم على سم المربع ام ماذا


----------



## نايف علي (2 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> مهندس خبرة قلى من 92 الى 95
> 
> و لما سالته عن الوحدة التبس عليه الامر هل هلى كجم على سم المربع ام ماذا




حياك الله أخي

نحن فرضنا 10 نيوتن على السنتيمتر المربع الواحد ، وهذا مبني على خبرة الدكتور - جزاه الله خير- .

والذي يظهر أنه ليس هناك صيغة أو طريقة معينة لحسابها ، إنما اعتمادها على الخبرة 

وفقك الله أخي ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## MS.Pro (20 يوليو 2009)

يضغط الرمل الممزوج بالصمغ، من خلال فوهة أو فوهات، في علبة مغلقة تحوي النموذج : الضغط من 3 إلى bar 5 حسب صعوبة النموذج...

حياك الله


----------



## eng_2010ali (21 يوليو 2009)

انا كاتبة لك القوانين اللى انا خدته فى تانية ميكانيكا


----------



## عبدة تصميم (22 مارس 2010)

العلم نور ونور اللة لايهدى الي عاصى​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

